# Coach Value



## AceR0k0la

How do I determine the realistic value of my older coach? I have 98 Windsor that is in good condition. No problems, everything works, and many upgrades. I see prices all over the map. I am at the point of new tires due to tire age (rig only has 46k). Should I replace then sell or sell as is and adjust the price? Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## C Nash

i would sell as is but warn a buyer that tires need to be replaced.  I doubt you could add price of new tires and get it.  see what most are selling for in your area and use it as a guide.  You can also go to NADA price guide and get an idea of asking price.


----------



## Tropical36

AceR0k0la said:


> How do I determine the realistic value of my older coach? I have 98 Windsor that is in good condition. No problems, everything works, and many upgrades. I see prices all over the map. I am at the point of new tires due to tire age (rig only has 46k). Should I replace then sell or sell as is and adjust the price? Thanks in advance for the advice.


With the 38ft model in a private sale and when it's over and done with, you can expect to get $18 - 19K with a slide and $12,500, without a slide. Just MHO, of course.


----------



## Johnwj

Just went thru the trading process within past 2 weeks.  It's a nightmare to find out what a dealer will allow you for ANYTHING.  Traded a 43',  2009, Tiffin, Allegro Bus.  Blue book says $155,000.  Michelins are 18mo. and 15,000 old,6 225AH Interstate  batteries are 4 weeks old.  Hi trade-in offers were 105K high to 95K low.
Just like buying a car; bend over, grab your ankles and kiss yourself goodby.


----------

